# Mid-Atlantic in Cape May - Pros?



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I guess everyone heard the "Hinkelmonster" is going to be there and they don't want to lose their "crispies" to the newest pro on the block.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

*Mids*

Sorry, but I won't be able to make it this year as far as I know. If things change I may be able to go on a last minute decision.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Sorry, but I won't be able to make it this year as far as I know. If things change I may be able to go on a last minute decision.


You'd better be at the Hill Billy/Hinky Shoot this year....july 4th!


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Ttt*

Where are they all. Great course, good people,


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You'd better be at the Hill Billy/Hinky Shoot this year....july 4th!


I'll be there if at all possible. You know what I have been dealing with. I have only shot 3 field halfs since Louisville and not completely satisfied with my setup just yet. Really can't find enough time to work on the bow. I'll try my best to make it though.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> I'll be there if at all possible. You know what I have been dealing with. I have only shot 3 field halfs since Louisville and not completely satisfied with my setup just yet. Really can't find enough time to work on the bow. I'll try my best to make it though.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kendall


It ain't about winning, it's about havin' fun!!!!

YOU NEED TO HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> It ain't about winning, it's about havin' fun!!!!
> 
> YOU NEED TO HAVE FUN!!!


winning is fun...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Hinky should have been around during the days when this skinny guy with long stringy blonde hair from Madison Heights showed up on Sunday mornings to shoot hung over.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Hinky should have been around during the days when this skinny guy with long stringy blonde hair from Madison Heights showed up on Sunday mornings to shoot hung over.


Blah blah blah...............you think you're the only one whoeer shot hung over :wink: or hell even drunk????

We did a little experiement in college:

Step 1 - Start shooting
Step 2 - Start drinking
Step 3 - Watch bow movement lessen dramatically 
Step 4 - Watch groups shrink
Step 5 - Drink more and more and more
Step 6 - Start waving your bow like an orchestra conductor!!!!

Step 7 - try and remember which sip of BEAST is the one that put you over the top, cause that's all it takes.....one minute you feel like Jesse Broadwater the very next you feel like Beethoven!!!

Wish you'd come and play Gus, hell worst case senerio...you'd should be at the Hill Billy/Hinky shoot at Cumberland on July 4th!!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm kinda like a bad penny, You'll never know where I'll show up. The thing about the long haired skinny kids, was if he was throwing up in the parking lot, you knew he was good for at least a 56.......... And there's a story about Dean Pridgeon that is years old about him sitting and drinking about a half a fifth of bourbon in the morning before the start of the nationals. Some one asked him about it and he replied, Do you expect me to shoot with those cold hearted *******s sober????


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey GUS and Hinky, those days of shooting hungover are long gone, they must have left with the long hair and being skinny. Those were some great times though, I just can't hang like I used too. I can still drink like I used too, it just take's me days to get over it now. So, I prefer to shoot without the drinking part anymore. Hinky, it's great to see you go pro. You'll do well. Hopefully one of these days we will get to shoot a field round together.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

All jokes and kidding aside, I've never found you to be anything but a gentleman. And I'll not forget at the Mids a few years ago at Garden State, you were the only one that even offered to help my brother fix his bow when the control cable blew... Again, nothing but a class act........


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*who*

u going uncle gus


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Been to every Mids since and including 93. That's 16 in a row. I'm counting my pennies now to see if it's possible. Things are a little tight around my house right now. Cape May is a really great range. Maby someone will adopt me......


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Who else*

Correct there is no late fees witch makes walk in registrations a possability. (good thing for the shooters but a adminastration night mare as far as lane assignments or giving our food vendor a head count)

So if you plan to attend and have not mailed a registration in. It would help us if you could have a registration form already filled out when you arrive and more importently E mail us a copy of all the information on the registration form. This way we will have score cards ready along with lane assignments. If not when we asign lanes we will do our best to put you with the same style shooters but we can not gaurentee that.

Thanks
Don 
[email protected]


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Course has been treated for bugs should be none.


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*ttt*

4 day countdown


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> Course has been treated for bugs should be none.


Who do I see if I get there and those monstrous creatures try to carry my friend away again?

Last time I was there they looked like tradactles on steriods, I surely hope they're not immune to the chemicals sprayed and become some super flies kinda like spiderman!!!!


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Just see the range master. Should be OK as they strayed again today.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> Just see the range master. Should be OK as they strayed again today.


I'm bringing my Lockness Monster Zapper 2000 just in case!!!!


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

We are ready are you?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> We are ready are you?


nope, but it's more fun this way!


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree I am fletching arrows now.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

*Come on Hinky!!!!*



Hinkelmonster said:


> nope, but it's more fun this way!


You know you are always ready!!!! Hell by this time last year you had already shot a 558 in NC. 

Take care big buddy,

Kendall


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> You know you are always ready!!!! Hell by this time last year you had already shot a 558 in NC.
> 
> Take care big buddy,
> 
> Kendall


It was actualy this same W/E


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

So who won? Randy how did the the Apple perform?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

str8arrow said:


> So who won? Randy how did the the Apple perform?


Well Hinky won and came in last place in the PRO class but woulda come in 3rd in amatuer. I'm glad I left those studs down there.

59, 11, 56 won it
56, 8, 57 2nd
54, 10, 56 Hinky


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Hinky your ni a class all your own.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> Hinky your ni a class all your own.


That could be a good or BAD thing :wink:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> That could be a good or BAD thing :wink:


In your case I would say good for others.


----------



## steve60x (Jan 15, 2009)

alot of people are having a rouph time with setup including me!


----------

